# siksi



## 盲人瞎馬

Hey. I'd like to ask about something that's been bothering me in the finnish language. It's the "siksi, että" thing. I know it is translate as "because", but I want to know if there are exceptions for the rule.

You see, look at this examples:
Työpaikan hankkiminen elämänsä parantumise*ksi*. (The getting of a job *for *his life's improvement)
Voisimme jopa antaa hänen voittaa hänen ilo*kse*en. (We could let him win *for *his happiness (so he can get happy))

I want to know if you can use siksi, with the että, in the same manner. Kinda like this:

Haluaisin asettaa ohjelman siksi, että se toimii. (I'd like to set the program in a way, that it works.)
Hän aikoo tehdä poikkeuksen *siksi*, että hän pystyy tulemaan. (He plans to create an exception *for it*, so he can come (literal translation).

It just seems logical for me, but I don't know if it can be used that way. Will Finns always read these two above examples' "siksi, että" constructions as "because" at all times? I, personally, have never seen siksi used in that manner. Can it be done?

Thanks.


----------



## Hakro

Hi Vitalore,

Generally _siksi (että)_ means_ sen tähden, siitä syystä_ = "because".

Your two examples are typical sentences where we use the translative case.

Also _siksi_ is the translative form of the pronoun _se_. (Fortunately it isn't _seksi_).

On the other hand, _siksi_ can also mean "so": _Asia on siksi tärkeä että... _(the matter is so important that...)

The third possibility to translate _siksi _is "until": _Hän odotti siksi kunnes kaikki olivat poistuneet_. (He waited until everybody had left.) 

There are even more different examples of using _siksi_ but I don't want to confuse you anymore.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Hakro said:


> Hi Vitalore,
> 
> Generally _siksi (että)_ means_ sen tähden, siitä syystä_ = "because".
> 
> Your two examples are typical sentences where we use the translative case.
> 
> Also _siksi_ is the translative form of the pronoun _se_. (Fortunately it isn't _seksi_).
> 
> On the other hand, _siksi_ can also mean "so": _Asia on siksi tärkeä että... _(the matter is so important that...)
> 
> The third possibility to translate _siksi _is "until": _Hän odotti siksi kunnes kaikki olivat poistuneet_. (He waited until everybody had left.)
> 
> There are even more different examples of using _siksi_ but I don't want to confuse you anymore.



You didn't exactly answer my question with that post. Could you be more direct?


----------



## Hakro

I'm sorry if I wasn't clear enough.

Generally _siksi (että)_ means "because" but there are several exceptions, as I tried to explain.


> Haluaisin asettaa ohjelman siksi, että se toimii. (I'd like to set the program in a way, that it works.)
> 
> Hän aikoo tehdä poikkeuksen *siksi*, että hän pystyy tulemaan. (He plans to create an exception *for it*, so he can come (literal translation).


It is possible that the authors of these two sentences had in mind something else than "because" but it's impossible to know.

These sentences might have a different meaning:
_
Hän aikoo tehdä poikkeuksen *siksi* (= siihen mennessä), että hän pystyy tulemaan._ 
"He plans to make an exception *until* he can come."

_Haluaisin asettaa ohjelman *siksi*, että se toimii. 
_Without further context it's very hard to guess what the author of this sentence has meant to say. _Siksi_ here might mean _sellaiseksi_ but it's impossible to know.

If it's still unclear, please ask again. Maybe other Finns can explain this better.


----------



## Gavril

My understanding (I'm not completely sure if it's correct) is that:


1. "Haluaisin asettaa ohjelman *siksi/sellaiseksi*, joka toimii" = I would like to set the program *to something *that works.

2. "Haluaisin asettaa ohjelman *niin*, että se toimii" = I would like to set the program* in such a way* that it works. [Same meaning as 1, just differently phrased]

3. "Haluaisin asettaa ohjelman *siksi, että* se toimii" = I would like to set the program *because/until *it works. [This is an odd sentence in English, because you normally need another complement for the verb "set"; I don't know if the same is true for _asettaa._]


Vitalore, does this help answer your question?


----------

